# 33x33x33 AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE



## Megaminxer (Dec 21, 2017)

THE 3D PRINTED PUZZLE IS AVAILABLE 

https://oliverstickers.com/puzzles/sls-puzzles/33x33x33.html


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Dec 21, 2017)

I was expecting it to be expensive ... but that is just through the roof


----------



## Reed Merrill (Dec 21, 2017)

Whoa, 15200 Euros, that's ~18000 USD. I wonder how many of them are going to be ordered.


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 21, 2017)

Reed Merrill said:


> Whoa, 15200 Euros, that's ~18000 USD. I wonder how many of them are going to be ordered.



1 or 2


----------



## dskids (Dec 21, 2017)

Should I buy this or a new car?


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 21, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> 1 or 2



How do you know?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 21, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> How do you know?


He didn't say he knew. My guess would be zero BTW.


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 21, 2017)

Tony Fisher said:


> He didn't say he knew. My guess would be zero BTW.



I know......But he said "1 or 2" so I was just wondering what he meant about that?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 21, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> I know......But he said "1 or 2" so I was just wondering what he meant about that?


He was figuring there would probably be one or two collectors crazy enough to spring for it.


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 21, 2017)

Yeah, I don't know. But there's bound to be someone rich crazy enough to order it.

Does anyone know how much profit they are making from each sale?


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 21, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> Does anyone know how much profit they are making from each sale?


 I don't know on that one any more than you know how many will be sold, but I would guess very little after they figure in assembly time.


----------



## willi pilz (Dec 21, 2017)

It would be so funny if they would make a special Christmas deal for only 14.999,95


----------



## willi pilz (Dec 21, 2017)

*The perfect Chistmas Gift.*


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 21, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> He was figuring there would probably be one or two collectors crazy enough to spring for it.



Ok that is understandable  Thank you for correcting me!


----------



## G2013 (Dec 22, 2017)

About +320K Argentinian pesos which is basically a ton (literally a thousand kilos) of ice cream in the most expensive ice cream store XD WAY TOO MUCH NO THANKS.

Still, the design is mind blowing.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 22, 2017)

I think it's important to note that you would be paying for around 180 hours work as well as the printed parts. This would account for at least 2000 Euros of the price.


----------



## PyraMaster (Dec 22, 2017)

Max Cruz said:


> 1 or 2



Maybe none will be ordered.


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 23, 2017)

I wonder how many are going to be available??? Does anyone know?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 23, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> I wonder how many are going to be available??? Does anyone know?


they're made to order


----------



## FireCuber (Dec 23, 2017)

Aerma said:


> they're made to order



Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 2, 2021)

Idk if this is available anymore but it would be *1.3 MILLION RUPEES*!!! Holy crap!! You could get a top-of-the-line SUV for that!!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Idk if this is available anymore but it would be *1.3 MILLION RUPEES*!!! Holy crap!! You could get a top-of-the-line SUV for that!!


[[nervously laughing]]


----------



## Future (Jul 2, 2021)

imagine you go bankrupt by ordering this and when it arrives it's dissasembled


----------



## Q-- (Jul 2, 2021)

Gonna have to agree with Tony on this one. It’s pretty cool, but it’s been up on the site for a few years now and they probably aren’t making much of a profit on it if they did sell any. If I recall correctly, Greg was trying to sell his original one, but I don’t remember if it actually sold or not.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 2, 2021)

after 3 years it's still on pre-order lol


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jul 7, 2021)

Do I get a discount if I order 10 of these? ;-)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 8, 2021)

freshcuber.de said:


> Do I get a discount if I order 10 of these? ;-)


Can anybody even order one of these?


----------

